# new trapper lookin to catch some ****



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

hello everyone im new to this site, and new to trapping period. i trapped for about a month and so far caught 3 possums, a skunk, 1 stray cat, a rat, and 3 rabbits. does anybody have any tips or tricks to catch ****?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

welcome to the forum!

i'm pretty new to trapping as well, i've been at it since late february. i haven't tried to trap ***** yet but i have read quite a bit on here about it. this is a great place to ask questions that you can't find in magazines or books. one thing that has helped me quite a bit is to go through the past posts. it's a faster way to get the answers you're looking for and you can learn alot about other things you weren't looking for. good luck with your endeavors. :beer:


----------



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, thank you.


----------



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, thank you.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm with you man, when i started out i couldn't catch a **** to save my life, but now i catch them easily. what you want to do is make a pocket set on the side of a small river or stream and bait it with some chicken or marshmellows. Cover it with some leaves so birds don't get it. and in the water right next to the pocket you want to put a #11 or whatever size raccoon trap you have about 2 or 3 inches underwater. then spray with some urine if you like. Give it a try and tell me if it works


----------



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

well im from missouri, and trapping season doesnt start untill nov. 15 so ill have to see then


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

There are many different sets that work well for *****.***** like to run in small groups of 3 to 5 so always make at least a couple or more sets in a location.***** like to travel the same trails every night so trails are usually well beatten down in the mud or grass along creeks,rivers or marshes.You can snare these trails or set bodygrips on these trails.You can make dirt holes if the sign is on dry ground or pocket sets near the water.I really like premade boxes that fit my bodygrips.Set and throw bait in the back.Fast and effective!


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

some good bait you can buy at almost any store is sardines and mix them with peanut butter and if you set for **** remember they are usally in groups from 2-5 so put out more than 1 trap at a location and a good set for them is the pocet set or a cubby....And they are stronger than they look they are they will pull out of traps easily

If you have any more questions ask me or anybody else on here

Galen,


----------

